# rf north shore dh / evolve dh innenlager knarzt wie $au



## bachmayeah (5. September 2004)

fährt eigentlich einer am stab primo ein evolve innenlager mit mrp und ns dh kurbel....seit geraumer zeit knarzt da irgendwas schrecklichst egal ob mit fett und ohne fett eingebaut...
habe jetzt mal festegesllt dass an der verzahnung der linken kurbel minimalst was abgebrochen iss..genau wie die gewinde am innenlager für die kurbelschraubenauch nicht mehr so fit sind...iss das normal bei sauteuren RaceFace komponenten? what to do?


----------



## blaubaer (7. September 2004)

bei mir passieren in letzter zeit auch die unmöglisten dinge 

so z.b. das  dass RaceFace Signature FR innelager schon nach 1nem jahr gebrauch schrott ist !! das lager knarzte auch wie blöd, meinte schon fast ich hätte einen Rahmenbruch 
aber mormalerweise sollten solche lager einiges mehr aushalten und meins war in einem RockyMountain Slayer verbaut, keine BikeParks und keine Dirts nur etwas die längeren Touren 

hab jetzt auch ein Evolve verbaut mal sehen wie lange dies hält ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (8. September 2004)

da kann ich dir letztenlich nur glück wünschen..aber bei mir iss wohl sicher dass wenn ich demnächst weder antwort per mail von bikeaction erhalte noch hier jmd dazu ein statement abgibt wie man das(mein) problem lösen kann dann werde ich jedem der mich fragt alles andere alse race face empfehlen...kann mir z.b. nicht wirklich vorstellen dass fsa soviel schlechter ist. ich finds einfach nur traurig 
habe am 5.9. ne mail hingeschickt und bis jetzt kam noch keine stellungsnahme wie ein ageblich so hochwertiges teil und auf jeden fall eigentlich den azubi-geldausgebe-rahmen sprengt letztendlich nicht allzu lange hält; rechnung (kubel) vom 13.3.04 und das innenlager habe ich am 21.4. gekauft seit dem ist alles montiert. also alles noch kein halbes jahr alt und auch nciht wirklich geschreddet worden, da ich ja sehr aufs material acht gebe!
unfassbar...


----------



## summit (8. September 2004)

bachmayeah schrieb:
			
		

> habe am 5.9. ne mail hingeschickt und bis jetzt kam noch keine stellungsnahme


 vgl. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131037
Hast Du es schon im Tech Support Forum bei bikeaction versucht? Antworten lassen dort i.d.R. nicht lange auf sich warten.

Armin


----------



## bachmayeah (8. September 2004)

axo...dachte mir das schon mit der eurobike..aber selbst ne direkte mail sollte doch angekommen sein..dennoch werde ich mein problem auch gerne direkt bei denen im forum posten! 

dangöö


----------



## Nussketier (8. September 2004)

Schon mal dran gedacht, daß zur Zeit die Eurobike ist und daher das Personal eher rar gesät sein dürfte?
Ansonsten hab ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem techsupport von bike-action stets schnell und hilfreich.


----------



## Phil Claus (8. September 2004)

Hi bachmayeah,

wie ich sehe, hat sich Jürgen Liebe von unserem Tech Support bereits Deinem Falle angenommen.


----------



## bachmayeah (10. September 2004)

jau wenn auch nicht gerade freundlich anfangs; nunja... wir werden sehen was es bringt


----------

